
Ripple Escrows 55B XRP for Supply Predictability - smpetrey
https://ripple.com/insights/ripple-escrows-55-billion-xrp-for-supply-predictability/
======
coolbreeze
Escrows for a few months. I thought it would be in terms of decades...

